

Is there a business selling ads on Minecraft? - BenjaminRH
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/11/is-there-a-business-selling-ads-on-the-hugely-popular-game-minecraft/

======
bcRIPster
I really don't like where this is heading. :(

~~~
BenjaminRH
I suspect owners of smaller servers will be happier with it ;)

